# Here's the link to the documentary "Blackfish" online if you don't have cable



## Candy (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's the link to watching Blackfish if you don't have cable. This documentary received almost a perfect 5 star rating and is well worth watching. There is so much information that people need so they can decide whether or not they want to support this industry of orca's in captivity. It gives a whole different perspective of marine parks like Sea World. Enjoy. It is also playing again tonight on CNN at 9:00 p.m.

http://www.thegreatplanet.com/blackfish/

http://afdah.com/watch-movies/blackfish-2013/


----------



## julietteq (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw this one in the theatre. very impressive! Would recommend it to everybody


----------

